#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-21
<hydraD> hi
<pirearadu> careva treaz>
<pirearadu> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-22
<nkn> a mai facut cineva http://justinstories.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/how-to-get-the-wingpanel-in-ubuntu-with-the-current-gnome-panel/ ? si daca ati facut, aveti probleme sa nu se mai ascunda bara daca dati autohide si lasati valoarea 300?
<laserbeam> nkn: nu știu cum e cu gnome-panel ca să arate ca wingpanel... da dacă vrei ceva similar, îți explic cum faci AWN să arate așa: http://laserbeam3.deviantart.com/#/d39yrzi
<nkn> laserbeam, in felul acela ceasul este prea mic
<laserbeam> nkn: se poate face și mai mare
<laserbeam> așa e unul dintre ceasurile din AWN
<nkn> ce alte ceasuri digitale mai mari are? ca si acela e ok ceasul dar bara trebuie micsorata destul de mult, asta facand ceasul prea mic
<laserbeam> o secundă... să mă uit
<laserbeam> revin în 2-3 min...
<laserbeam> nkn: n-am găsit alt ceas digital... dar ai niște preferințe la acesta și-l poți face să arate așa http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10338488/Screenshot.png sau fără dată
<laserbeam> nkn: poți să faci și să apară data mai simplu (ex să nu-și spună ce zi din săptămână e)
<nkn> laserbeam, o sa ma obisnuiesc cu ceasul mai mic, mai bine decat sa stau sa dat kill la gnome-panel
<laserbeam> nkn: ok... dacă nu-s clare „instrucțiuniile” de pe deviantart... nu ezita să întrebi
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-23
<charlos> salutare all :)
<charlos> poti ma ajuta ceva  ?
<charlos> online here ?
<charlos> nothing talking here is offline 
<Axius> charlos: salut
<charlos> salut 
<charlos> cum sa fac mirc script aici ubuntu 
<charlos> la fel ca windows ?
<Axius> charlos: Ce program folosesti?
<charlos> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 85.1% free] disk[Total: 177.5GB, 72.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<charlos> am mirc beta cu windows  si cum sa pun aici in  ubuntu  ?
<Axius> charlos: instaleaza xchat
<charlos> sunt xchat 
<charlos> si dupa ce  ?
<charlos> vreau al meu scriptu care am facut pt windows`ul
<charlos> si cum pot ma mut aici in ubuntu  ?
<Axius> charlos: De ce vrei sa instalezi mirc in Ubuntu?
<charlos> asa imi place scriptu 
<charlos> mie nu place asta xchat 
<Axius> charlos: xchat e mai bun ca mirc-ul care il folosesti in windows.
<charlos> aham 
<charlos> si cum folosesc scriptu aici pe xchat  ?
<Axius> charlos: la ce script te referi?
<charlos> script.ini 
<charlos> asta unde sa pun  ?
<Axius> charlos: Ce vrei sa faci cu scriptul ala in Ubuntu?
<charlos> pt x command 
<charlos> de exemplu 
<charlos> op 
<charlos> deop 
<charlos> voice 
<charlos> etc
<charlos> cum ?
<Axius> charlos: Cred ca comenzile alea l-ai si in xchat.
<charlos> da
<Axius> charlos: De cand fololosesti Ubuntu?
<charlos> sunt astazi 
<charlos> sunt prima oara de acum 
<charlos> brb ma duc undeva si revin...
<charlos> lasati-mi un mesaj 
<charlos> ok
<Axius> charlos: sal
<charlos> back 
<charlos> zi`mi cum sa fac scriptu de alea comenzile pe undernet ?
<charlos> yeah ctc :)
<charlos> zi`mi 
<charlos> ce mai astept ?
 * charlos brb Im go to a bath one moment... ;)
<Smekerel> salutare all
<Johane> s
<laserbeam> salut
<laserbeam> am o hibă la ubuntu keyrings care mă toacă de vre-o lună - două
<laserbeam> este cineva pe aici?
<stas> laserbeam: shoot
<laserbeam> mnoh stas... de când am dat un reinstall la ubuntu (era pe 32 biti și l-am pus pe 64) am 2 keyrings pt parole
<stas> asa
<laserbeam> unu - „default”, celălalt „login”
<laserbeam> care login se deblochează automat la login... da default nu
<laserbeam> și culmea... că îmi cere la default de vro 4 ori parola să-l deblocheze
<stas> laserbeam: de ce nu folosesti unu implicit
<laserbeam> mai mult... când pun parole noi în keyring (ex... la wi-fi-uri prin oraș) - le pune în default, nu login
<laserbeam> da login e ăla implicit
<stas> si la deblocare bifezi till the end of my session
<laserbeam> default o rămas de pe ubuntu-u vechi
<laserbeam> că am păstrat home-u
<laserbeam> da bine... pân la sf sesiunii rămân deblocate
<laserbeam> da când deschid sesiunea... mă pune să bag parola de vro 4 ori...
<laserbeam> ai vro idee cum mut parolele din default în login?
<laserbeam> și să șterg default-u?
<stas> pe la setari nu ai umblat?
<stas> ca poate ti-ai creat niste keyring-uri in plus
<stas> eu nu am avut probleme de gen anyway
<laserbeam> direct nu le-am creeat... cre k s-o creat când am copiat home-u vechi
<laserbeam> hai... că încerc să le mut manual... (dau copy paste-uri la parole... cel puțin sper să pot) și dup-aia șterg default-u... sper să nu se facă altu
<laserbeam> haha... am găsit set as default la login keyring (one problem solved)
<laserbeam> ști ce... dă-o draq... șterg default keyring-u... și oi repune parolele de la cele... 10 or so wifi spots din CJ când mai trec eu prin ele...
<spetrea_> http://twitter.com/arpadszasz/status/50320836699226112
<stas> laserbeam: eu zic ca te-ai complicat :)
<stas> kiss next time :P
<stas> spetrea_: cam greu cu dezvoltatori perl prin ubuntu :)
<spetrea_> stas: de ce ? :)
<stas> spetrea_: exista python
<stas> :)
<laserbeam> = ))
<spetrea_> stas: well, eu folosesc si Python si Perl
<spetrea_> stas: mi-e indiferent daca folosesc unul sau celalalt cat timp rezolv problema pe care o am mai repede
<laserbeam> eu numa python
<laserbeam> stas: legat de complicat... sincer n-am idee cum am ajuns să am 2 keyrings... că eu n-am umblat pe acolo să fac setări... da problema tot trebuia s-o rezolv cumva
<stas> spetrea_: ziceam ca nu prea ai ce probleme sa rezolvi cu perl in ubuntu
<stas> laserbeam: din cand in cand, mai fa cate un clean install :)
<stas> sa vezi ca ajuta
<laserbeam> nah... prea valoros home-u
<laserbeam> configurile din home mai exact
<spetrea_> stas: :) pt mine e ok, anyway poti intra pe #perl-ro
<stas> laserbeam: tot timpul exista o solutie
<stas> spetrea_: mersi :)
<rraf> stas: http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/src/sbin/shutdown/shutdown.c?annotate=1.36 linia 93 :)
<stas> :)
 * Chriisti 'seara
<alex3f> seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-03-25
<searching> e cineva online?
 * Johane este bot
<Johane> Robot cu bot de boc
<Johane> :D
<searching> ciao
<searching> ai 2 minute libere?
<Johane> go ahead
<searching> ai avut dreptate cu procesoru
<Johane> ce?
<searching> am pus pe unu mai tare si merge xubuntu
<searching> era batran saracu
<Johane> nu inteleg ce vrei sa spui
<searching> am intrat in urma cu cateva saptamani
<Johane> asa
<Johane> continua
<searching> si am intrebat de ce nu merge xubuntu 10.10 pe un procesor de 700
<searching> si mi-ai zis ca e prea slabut
<Johane> 700 Mhz?
<searching> da
<Johane> hehe
<Johane> lubuntu scrie pe tine
<searching> acuma vreau altceva
<searching> da nu pot instala lubuntu
<Johane> ca sa mearga normal si nu in reluare
<Johane> de ce nu poti instala lubuntu?
<searching> am doua calculatoare
<Johane> asa
<searching> un modem router
<Johane> continua
<searching> si un router
<Johane> modem?
<Johane> ce model de modem?
<searching> MT882
<searching> :))
<Johane> pai ai modem sau router?
<searching> amandoua
<Johane> romtelecom->clicknet
<searching> da
<Johane> asa ce e cu el
<searching> si am si un router
<searching> ca sa dau net la doua calculatoare
<searching> merge perfect
<searching> dar vreau sa-mi dai idee cum sa fac sa-l bag pe 700 ca server si sa il pot administra dupa calculatoru mai performant
<Johane> aha
<Johane> adica ala 700 sa fie server de masquerade
<searching> nu
<Johane> iti trebuie 2 placi de retea pentru inceput la ala de 700
<searching> server pentru lamp
<Johane> lamp?:))
<searching> amp
<searching> :))
<Johane> e apache, mysql
<searching> si php
<Johane> proaste dunimiri mai dati la unele lucruri
<searching> deci 2 placi de retea?
<Johane> tu ce vrei sa faci mai exact?
<searching> de ce nu ar merge asa
<searching> sa fac server din al de 700
<searching> si sa il administrez din pc-ul mai tare
<searching> ti-am zis am doua
<Johane> vrei sa treaca netul prin el sau doar sa il controlezi de la distanta
<searching> trece netu 
<searching> merge
<searching> deci
<Johane> daca vrei sa treaca netul prin ala iti trebuie 2 placi de retea la el
<searching> am modem MT882 ->router->cablu la pc mai bun si cablu la 700
<Johane> cu o placa merge doar sa il tii pe post de host
<Johane> fiecare cu treaba lu
<searching> deci nu pot sa-l administrez asa cum e legat acum?
<Johane> ba da
<searching> conectat
<Johane> ssh, vnc, webmin/cpanel/plesk etc.
<searching> si la dns server pun ip-ul cui?
<Johane> dhcp si isi ia singur
<searching> ok 
<searching> fac un dual boot
<searching> server si ceva xfce
<searching> multumesc 
<searching> pot sa te mai intreb de ce nu vrea lubuntu sa se instaleze?
<searching> :))
<Johane> de ce nu vrea?
<searching> mda
<Johane> Intreaba pe ala dintre scaun si tastura ce eroare da
<searching> :)))
<searching> incerc sa fac partitiile manual
<searching> dupa ce le-am facut mi le pune toate /home
<Johane> nu le montezi bine :)
<Johane> nu pui punctul de montare cum trebuie
<searching> da / am pus primary ext4
<searching> swap logical 
<searching> l-am lasat sa le faca el da nici asa nu vrea
<Johane> hmm
<Johane> da vro eroare ceva?
<searching> da
<Johane> eroarea?
<searching> scrie ca sa anunt pe cei care au facut lubuntu
<searching> nu tin minte exact numarul erorii
<Johane> :)
<Johane> foarte detaliata eroarea
<searching> inca ceva
<searching> am usb stick 
<searching> si la inceput dadeam copy paste direct pe stick
<searching> dar cand incercam sa copiez pe alt pc era file.ceva 0bytes
<searching> am dat chmod -R la tot folderu
<searching> aseara nu voia sa-mi puna niste poze pe stick
<searching> din 200 sa zicem nu voiam numai 150
<searching> :))
<Johane> probabil e plin
<searching> nu e plin
<searching> am dat sudo su
<searching> gksu
<Johane> ai golit cacheul ?
<searching> si nici cum
<searching> cum sa-l golesc?
<searching> :))
<searching> apr ceva fisiere .nustiu ce
<searching> sa le sterg alea?
<Johane> vezi fisiere ascunse de pe stick si cauti un folder cu numele .thrash ( sau ceva de genu) si stergi ala
<searching> ok multumesc
<searching> inca o intrebare
<searching> :))
<searching> cpanel nu merge pe ubuntu server?
<searching> cpanel is very popular but not supported on ubuntu
<searching> ok multumesc pentru ajutor 
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-19
<comunistu> :D
<comunistu> hello
<alinrus> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<BlackNoxis> stas de ce nu mi-a fost acceptat "call-ul" la Sabayon Linux pe LUG-CJ ?
<stas> BlackNoxis, say what?
<BlackNoxis> stas: acum vreo luna am dat call de echipa cine este interesat pe Cluj LUG de development team local de www.sabayon.org 
<BlackNoxis> stas: si nu mi-a fost acceptat
<BlackNoxis> nu a fost postat
<stas> BlackNoxis, postat unde?
<stas> acceptat unde?
<BlackNoxis> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/cjlug postat aici
<stas> suntem vo 3-4 moderatori, inclusiv alinrus
<BlackNoxis> stiu
<BlackNoxis> am creat topicul
<BlackNoxis> si nu mi-a fost acceptat
<stas> eu habar nu am despre ce merge vorba
<BlackNoxis> I said wtf ?
<stas> sincer
<BlackNoxis> o sa creez inca un topic
<stas> daca trimiti mail, pune la cc stas@nerd.ro sau salut@softwareliber.ro
<stas> nush ce sa zic
<BlackNoxis> will'do
<BlackNoxis> stas: well, thanks, vorbim xD
<alinrus> lol
<Cracknel> !freebeer
<Libertiny> Cracknel: (freebeer <an alias, 1 argument>) -- Alias for "say Free beer for $1!".
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-21
<SoulRaven> salut
<SoulRaven> este cineva online
<SoulRaven> aveam nevoie de cate nelamuriri in legatura cu ubuntu one
<ubuntu-visitor6> buna seara
<SoulRaven> seara
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-22
<ibancioiu> salutare...
<ibancioiu> ce mai faceti? :)
<adrianrly> Salutare.
<adrianrly> Ne odihnim dupa o zi lunga.
<ibancioiu> super
<ibancioiu> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-24
<AndreiPetcu> ati vazut Ubuntu Accomplishments? incep pe la minutul 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyuy1GiNuwQ
<Kerd> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-03-25
<AndreiPetcu> Unity 5.8 HUD  www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7yge-0M_zQ
<adrianrly> Prefer Gnome 3
<AndreiPetcu> e frumos tare gnome 3
<AndreiPetcu> la mine pe mint nu a fost chiar atat de stabil
<AndreiPetcu> astept sa iasa 3.4
<AndreiPetcu> o sa incerc 3.4 pe mint cred...
<AndreiPetcu> Unity e mult mai usor de folosit... am o gramadă de scurtaturi... e foarte fain
<AndreiPetcu> ar fi tare fain sa bage si in Gnome3 un HUD. KDE am vazut ca are ceva...
<adrianrly> Nici la mine(11.10) nu e stabil. Mai face uneori niste figuri dar pot sa traiesc cu el. 
<Userus> Bună!
<Userus> Mă puteţi ajuta vă rog cu o problemă de instalare?
<AndreiPetcu> ce anume?
<adrianrly> A fugit.
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-19
<Robert____> Buna seara !
<Robert____> In momentul de fata incerc sa instalez ubuntul pe calculator, si nu-mi merge
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-22
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> o mică problemă cu ubuntu server
<ovidiu-florin> rulează în o masină virtuală și am din router redirecționare de port către portul 80 am mașini virtuale
<ovidiu-florin> apache2 funcționează, toate bune și frumoase
<ovidiu-florin> până când deschid un fișier *.php
<ovidiu-florin> php5 e instalat, configurat
<ovidiu-florin> phpmyadmin funcționează
<ovidiu-florin> dar în afară de aia
<ovidiu-florin> orice fișier php care vreau să îl deschid în browser îmi apare să îl descarc ....
<ovidiu-florin> modificări la apache sunt: în sites-available nu folosesc default, folosesc o copie cu denumirea domeniului
<ovidiu-florin> în el e setat doar locația root în altă parte
<ovidiu-florin> în un director ce aparține userului www-data
<Cracknel> ii configurat Apache sa stie ce sa faca cu fisierele PHP?
<Cracknel> in Ubuntu instalezi libapache2-mod-php5
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> e instala
<ovidiu-florin> instalat
<ovidiu-florin> dacă nu ar fi configurat nu ar merge phpmyadmin
<ovidiu-florin> dar ăla merge
<ovidiu-florin> ...
<Cracknel> in ce director tii root-ul site-ului
<Cracknel> ?
<ovidiu-florin> /home/somedir/public_html
<ovidiu-florin> fișierele html din acel director pot fi accesate
<Cracknel> in /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Cracknel> poti comenta partea in care dezactiveaza PHP pentru public_html din directoarele home
<Cracknel> nu uita sa repornesti apache dupa ce faci modificarile :)
<ovidiu-florin> merge
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> nu am mai văzut aia până acum
<ovidiu-florin> și  mai am câteva site-uri configurate la fel...
<gcosmin> salut
<gcosmin> cineva on?
<Cracknel> gcosmin: salut
<gcosmin> folosesti freeBSD?
<Cracknel> esti pe #ubuntu-ro
<Cracknel> :|
<gcosmin> deci sa inteleg ca raspunsul este nu, ci nu pe ce canal sunt eu
<Cracknel> nu cauti unde trebuie :)
<gcosmin> nu caut :)
<gcosmin> nu intreb cu dublu inteles
<ovidiu-florin> ăăă, ce?
<gcosmin> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-03-23
<pirea> salutare
<pirea> deci eu incep sa am o problema
<pirea> grava
<pirea> grava de tot 
<pirea> Ubuntu si Android sunt doua distributii de linux, corect?
<pirea> ceea ce inseamna ca la baza sunt aceleasi dar numai ca softwareul ce imbraca kernelul incepe sa difere la un moment dat :)
<pirea> corect?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-20
<epsilon1> cum pot vedea daca am erori, zgarieturi, pe hard disk, in ubuntu 12.04?
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin_: salutare, ce mai faci?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-21
<ioanachiorean> Buna - foloseste cineva 12.10 pe 32?
<cyberalex4life> salut!
<cyberalex4life> ştie cineva ceva despre o versiune nvidia-prime pentru gdm ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-03-22
<emil1> salut baieti
<emil1> ma confrunt cu o mica_mare problema
<emil1> nu pot instala nicicum tv-maxe
<emil1> am linux mint maya 13 lts 32bit
<emil1> imi spune ca nu se poate conecta la linkul lui venerix,ala cu 'ppa'
<emil1> rog pe cineva sa ma ajute
<emil1> multumesc
<assirian> rog cum pot instala tv -maxe pe LM 32bit 13 maya-LTS?
<assirian> salut v3neRiX :)
<assirian> nu pot instala tv-maxe cu 'ppa'-ul tau
<assirian> am Mint 13-32bit lts
<assirian> cica imi da eroarea aia 404 not found
<assirian> s-a intamplat ceva cu acel link?
<assirian> ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR###ERROR
<assirian> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu/dists/maya/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<assirian> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/venerix/pkg/ubuntu/dists/maya/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<assirian> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<assirian> V3n3RiX : se poate remedia treaba cu tv-maxe?
<assirian> :P
<V3n3RiX> daca e cazut launchpad n-am ce face
#ubuntu-ro 2015-03-16
 * gcosmin salut, este cineva ?
<V3n3RiX> salut
<V3n3RiX> gcosmin, ai vreo problema?
<V3n3RiX> well, I tried 
<gcosmin> zz_V3n3RiX: da
<gcosmin> mai esti?
<Mayday77> sal
<gcosmin> Mayday77: stii Java?
<Mayday77> sry ... nu
<gcosmin> stii pe cineva care stie?
<Mayday77> aici pe irc nu stiu .
<Mayday77> cauta pe google
<Mayday77> cel mai bun in toate
<Mayday77> :)
<gcosmin> nu prea :)
#ubuntu-ro 2015-03-18
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-03-26
<pklety> hi
#ubuntu-ro 2019-03-23
<b247> Salut, cu o setare de port forward (iptables) ma poate ajuta cineva?
